# avintaquin elk hunt



## Warthawg_FXR (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to know how many hunters actually killed an Elk with a Muzzleloader in the Avintaquin area. I stayed for a week, put 200+ miles on the wheeler and hiked about 50 miles and still didn't see any. Out of the countless other hunters in the area we heard of a total of 6 elk in the area. 

We have heard that in years past "before you could kill your elk with a rifle during deer season" this was never an issue.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I told a guy to drive up a certain ridge. He did and shot a cow 50 yards off the road first morning he was there. He said he saw a lot.

I used to hunt that area a lot for deer. Unforgiving to say the least.

EDIT. I read too fast, you said muzzy. Sorry, he was rifle.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got the annual report, so I looked it up ...Last years stats.

2011, avintaquin cow muzzle loader hunt # 4109
There were 100 permits issued , 2 cows harvested , 2 calves harvested , 4% success rate..


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I got one this year on the muzzy. Its a tough unit especially without snow, the dwr likes selling a ton of tags for that unit and I have no idea why.


----------

